

Canvas Debugger in Firefox Developer Tools - rnyman
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/03/introducing-the-canvas-debugger-in-firefox-developer-tools/

======
double051
This looks pretty similar to the venerable WebGL Inspector extension.

Project - [http://benvanik.github.io/WebGL-
Inspector/](http://benvanik.github.io/WebGL-Inspector/)

Chrome - [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/webgl-
inspector/og...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/webgl-
inspector/ogkcjmbhnfmlnielkjhedpcjomeaghda)

Firefox - [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/webgl-
inspect...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/webgl-inspector/)

~~~
robcee
One bonus is that this is fully-remoted with our debugger protocol. In time,
we hope to get the asset inspection parts included in our tool as well.

We'll also be showing Nick Desaulnier's port of the WebGL Inspector for
Firefox in our booth at GDC!

------
rcfox
Chrome also has a canvas debugger tool. You have to jump through some hoops to
get at it:
[http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/canvas/inspection/](http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/canvas/inspection/)

------
RobotCaleb
Good, maybe it will help them with
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=982837](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=982837)

Edit: Looks like it's been fixed in the new build today. Thanks!

